# Kann mit Windows auf eine Freigabe auf Linux nicht zugreifen



## frager (30. November 2008)

Hi!

Habe auf meinem OpenSuse eine Freigabe mit Samba erstellt - aber kann sie auf meinem Windows-Rechner nicht oeffnen! Die Freigabe an sich ist sichtbar, aber wenn ich draufklicke, um diese zu durchsuchen kommt ein Fenster mit dem Text "Auf SoUndSo kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigungen, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. [...] Ein an das System angeschlossenes Geraet funktioniert nicht" Vor allem der letzte Satz kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor.

Kenne mich mit Linux nicht wirklich aus und habe Windows Vista Buisness drauf.

Gruesse...


----------



## MArc (2. Dezember 2008)

Nabend,

Windows und seine Fehlermeldungen ... 
Also nach meiner Erfahrung nach, liegt es zu 99% an der Berechtigungen
von deinem Samba oder dem Ordner.
Ich würde da nochmal durchprüfen.

Grüße,
MArc


----------



## Navy (2. Dezember 2008)

Poste mal bitte die Einstellungen der Freigabe (smb.conf), sowie die Berechtigungen (ls -l)

Hast Du für den entsprechenden User auch ein samba-Passwort gesetzt?


----------



## frager (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, die Berechtigungen hatte ich eigentlich alle gesetzt (sowohl im GUI, unter Eigenschaftn, also auch mit chmod.. aber vielleicht waren das ja die falschen )

was ist eigentlich ein Samba-Passwort? )

p.s.
die config-Datei posten ich dann, wenn ich mal wieder zu Hause bin!


----------



## keinenplan (2. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen, mich würde interessieren ob Frager das Problem gelöst hat und wenn ja wie.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Februar 2009)

Dazu kann ich persönlich jetzt nur spekulieren aber es wird höchstwahrscheinlich an falschen Berechtigungen gelegen haben. Sprich, dass entweder für 'Alle' nicht genug Rechte oder der Samba-Nutzer keine Rechte hatte.


----------

